# Recommend me something to watch



## Clydefrosch (Oct 24, 2010)

Greetings, due to some weird program design over in the USA, I find myself waiting for new episodes of tv series all the time, even though its new season time (srsly, why do family guy and simpsons need a one month break? I dont understand it)

So here's a list of tv shows and cartoons I watched lately:


South Park
Eureka
Warehouse 13
Simspons
Family Guy
Stargate Universe (DONT JUDGE ME!)
American Dad
Drawn Together
The Boondocks
Dr House
Scrubs
How I met your Mother
The Big Bang Theory
Heroes
The IT-Crowd
Robot Chicken
Disneys Dinosaurs
Iron Man: Armored Adventures and the new Anime
also One Piece


Thank you very much


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 24, 2010)

Dexter (WATCH IT NOW!)
True Blood


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 24, 2010)

agree'd with dexter.
weeds is good, the big c too.

older programs that are good are daria, dead like me, pushing daisies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 24, 2010)

I'll second the vote for Dead Like Me (avoid the movie at all costs, though) and The Big C.
and add Firefly.

Weeds starts out awesome.


----------



## Sephxus (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm watching:
Fringe
Dexter
and ...yeah Hell's Kitchen.

oh and 

1,000 Ways To Die - Spike


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 24, 2010)

yeah, i've been watching dead like me and pushing daisies... its a shame they canceled the later one... loved watching that while playing resident evil 4 pp

Oke, I guess I'll look into dexter and Big C

Keep the suggestions up though ^^


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

An idiot abroad is very funny.....watch it.
Also watch the Mentalist.....very good.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 24, 2010)

Watch Chuck and 24!

And the reason Family Guy and Simpsons are on a month-long break is because of the stupid baseball season (American sport).  So the TV networks stop showing some of their shows to instead broadcast the games.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

There is another British drama called Thorn...supposedly it's meant to be good.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 24, 2010)

inb4 Chuck Bartowski - watch chuck

*looks up 2 posts* Ah, bummer. Someone beat me to it.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 24, 2010)

Watch Bones and House.


----------



## craplame (Oct 24, 2010)

Watch Ugly Americans on Comedy Central. Or Nick Swardson's Pretend Time.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 25, 2010)

also forgot to mention this: if you like nerdy humor, you will probably like the it crowd. when i first watched that show, i had not laughed that hard in ages.


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 25, 2010)

i find myself DVRing Sons Of Anarchy, doesnt really relate to other shows youve mentioned, but i like most the ones youve mentioned and i watch every episode of SOA


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 25, 2010)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia.


----------



## Rubedo (Oct 25, 2010)

Are you interested in watching Anime?
If so, anything I've rated 8+
http://myanimelist.net/animelist/FFandMMfa...s=7&order=0


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Oct 25, 2010)

30 Rock. Hilarious show. Love it.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 26, 2010)

becat said:
			
		

> 30 Rock. Hilarious show. Love it.



this too.

just dropping by again to mention yet another show i had forgot about. the shield is quite good (and i usually hate cop shows). you might like six feet under if you like dead like me or dexter (it has more in common with dexter, though)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 26, 2010)

Friends, Smallville, Phineas and Ferb, The New Adventures of Old Christine, CSI: New York, NCIS, Everybody Loves Raymond, iCarly, E.R., Hellcats, Glee, Grey's Anatomy

I also agree with all of the above, especially Dexter and Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 26, 2010)

Since its close to Halloween...

I just recently picked up the first 2 seasons of a show called "Masters Of Horror" 

Kinda gruesome in parts and there is a lot of sexual stuff (what good horror show doesn't have some sex in it?) So its a strong R rating for sure. 

You might give them a try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. I have only watched the first 5 episodes so I can't speak about the whole set just yet.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 26, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> Since its close to Halloween...
> 
> I just recently picked up the first 2 seasons of a show called "Masters Of Horror"
> 
> ...



just wait till you get to imprint hah
i love masters of horror as well.


----------



## acmefire (Oct 26, 2010)

watch Sons Of Anarchy but watch form season one


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 26, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> just wait till you get to imprint hah
> i love masters of horror as well.



I am going to try and watch a few more today. I did peak though and that ones close to the end of the first season.

Dying of curiosity I kind of want to skip ahead to it...


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 26, 2010)

Two and A Half Men is a funny show to watch.
Supernatural is an interesting show to watch.


----------



## hullo8d (Oct 26, 2010)

Mad Men, Venture Brothers, and Metalocalypse


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 26, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> Since its close to Halloween...
> 
> I just recently picked up the first 2 seasons of a show called "Masters Of Horror"
> 
> ...




Last time I checked there were only 2 seasons. Great horror anthology. My fave episode is the fair haired child.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm currently watching and therefore recommend -

Smallville (season 10)
Sanctuary (season 3)
Stargate Universe (season 2)
X-Files (season 2)

I realise I'm quite a bit behind with X-Files.


----------



## pitman (Oct 27, 2010)

In 4 days a new series called "The Walking Dead" is starting (or watch the Preair like I did) to get your zombie-apocalypse fix, its quite good and it ain't afraid of showing the gory stuff.


Spoiler: If you saw it you'll get it...



I wonder if horse is delicious...


----------

